# how prolific are your frogs.



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

im just finishing my first viv and i think im going to start out with leucs as my first frogs. my question is if i get a good pair together how many tads should i be prepared to raise in a years time. i know it will be awhile before this is an issue but i would like to be prepared for it. and just out of curiosity how prolific are your other frogs? i know this hobby is addictive so im sure i will branch out to other frogs eventually. thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## Yungair23 (Nov 16, 2006)

Not trying to jack the thread just wanted to throw another question in here i have been wondering about.

If you dont use petri dishes or anything that is easily removable can or is it ok to wait until the father transports the tadpoles to the water pool then remove them?


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a pair of cobalts that lay about five to eight eggs every week. I don't feel like doing math right now, but there you go...  If I don't pull the eggs, snails get 'em within 12-24 hours anyway... I pulled about twenty eggs in a week and a half from an imitator trio too - about 75% of those developed into perfect froglets. I've been letting the imis raise their tadpoles, and they end up caring for five or more tads at a time. So darts can be *very* prolific once things get going...

Yungair: It is quite acceptable and sometimes easier to let the parents do most of the work and then pull tads once they're in water. I've had problems with viv microfauna and other critters (snails, worms, etc) ruining eggs, but not tads...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Leucs can get really busy! I have 2.3, purchased last August when the were 3-4 months ootw, and Im getting 20-30 eggs a week (all infertile currently). I use the petri dish/coco hut method, as the tank has no water feature. Im going to try some black film cannisters, and see how they like them.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Leucs can get really busy! I have 2.3, purchased last August when the were 3-4 months ootw, and Im getting 20-30 eggs a week (all infertile currently). I use the petri dish/coco hut method, as the tank has no water feature. Im going to try some black film cannisters, and see how they like them.


Zach, how early did your males start calling? Thanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The male was calling by october, and I got them august 20th, so around 5-6 months. The second male didnt start calling until the females started laying eggs, about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

nobody else?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

ATM my Azureus are laying 2-4 good eggs every five days. I don't do anything to provoke them, they just lay on brom leaves.


----------



## RBroskie (Jan 21, 2007)

wow, mike do they do this year round or seasonlly?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They have just started doing this, and I haven't had them for more than about six months. I don't expect it to last more than two months, and if it does I'll probably stop them unless they appear to be in prime health and still laying clutches of good eggs.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

It depends:

> Upon the pair
> How heavy you feed
> Temperature and misting
> The morph
> Time of year and breeding cycle

On the average I would say that my Leucs produce clutches of 3-5 eggs every 7-10 days when actively breeding and 3 eggs per clutch every 14-20 days when inactive.

On the other hand I have a pair of Orange Galacts that are like egg factories right now.

I give all of my breeding pairs a rest period so as not to wear them out with breeding.


----------

